# Wonder how many times this will happen?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Last night at 9pm there were riots in the police building behind me and tear gas was used to disperse the crowd.
A prisoner tried to escape from the jail and his wife started screaming help me help me they are beating up and killing my husband and so the crowds came and stormed the station, the police were running here there and everywhere, the army was called in tear gas used and order restored after 3 hours.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Last night at 9pm there were riots in the police building behind me and tear gas was used to disperse the crowd.
> A prisoner tried to escape from the jail and his wife started screaming help me help me they are beating up and killing my husband and so the crowds came and stormed the station, the police were running here there and everywhere, the army was called in tear gas used and order restored after 3 hours.


Incidentally, and probably totally unrelated to the above, I heard quite a lot of gunfire in Maadi yesterday evening. 

ANyone knows if something happened?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Incidentally, and probably totally unrelated to the above, I heard quite a lot of gunfire in Maadi yesterday evening.
> 
> ANyone knows if something happened?




I am off to Maadi in a couple of hours and I will ask around.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I hear gunfire almost every night here, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Would be kinda hard to fall asleep if there aren't shots fired............Feels like something's wrong if the idiots are quiet 

_How many times this will happen?_ Take a deep breath and start counting.........And don't stop!


----------

